# Norton 360 backup



## Steve36US (Feb 23, 2008)

I would like to save my backup on another computer in my network to save space on my laptop hard drive. I believe Norton 360 is unable to do this directly. I would like to backup on my c: drive, then move it to another computer. Where does Norton 360 put the backup file(s)? I'm not a believer in storing my data on the internet. Making a dvd or cd backup is an undesirable option. Thanks for any advice you can provide.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Steve36US said:


> I would like to save my backup on another computer in my network to save space on my laptop hard drive. I believe Norton 360 is unable to do this directly. I would like to backup on my c: drive, then move it to another computer. Where does Norton 360 put the backup file(s)? I'm not a believer in storing my data on the internet. Making a dvd or cd backup is an undesirable option. Thanks for any advice you can provide.


Hi Steve,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team responding to your post about Norton 360's backup abilities.

If your network is setup correctly and you can see the shared folders on the other computers, then you can indeed change your backup settings to that location in the main Norton 360 window under the "Backup and Restore" bubble. If you have an external USB drive , you can also select that location for your backup as well.

In regards to the location on the local C: drive where Norton 360 stores it's backups, the correct path is the following: c:\N360_Backup. Depending on the complexity of your network, etc, backing up files to another computer may be slow. If you backup to your local C: drive, the backup will proceed more quickly. You could then move the backed files to the desired computer.

I hope this clarifies the backup capabilities of Norton 360 for you.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## Steve36US (Feb 23, 2008)

Mike, Thanks for your reply. I can see the folders and files on the other computers on my network but the only backup destinations available in Norton 360 are the C drive, DVD drive, (both on the laptop) and Secure online storage. How do I configure Norton 360 to "see" files on other computers? File and printer sharing are enabled and c drives are shared on all computers. Any help you can provide will be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Steve,

You will need to configure the Norton Personal Firewall to Allow Windows File Sharing. Please follow the steps below.

1. Open Norton 360's main window.

2. Click on the 'Task and Settings" link at the top of the window.

3. Click on "Change Advanced Settings," and then click on the "Firewall Protection" settings link.

4. Click on the "Firewall General Rules" tab.

5. Scroll through the list and locate the "Block Windows File Sharing" entry and then choose the "Modify" button.

6. Under the "Action" tab, click on "Allow." 

7. Click on the "Connections" tab and choose the last radio button "Connections to and from other computers." Click "OK."

8. Click on the "Computers" tab. It's your choice here as to weather or not you want to choose "Any Computer" or "Only the Computers..."

9. Click on the "Communications" tab and choose "All types of communication...."

10. Click on the 'Network Locations" tab, and click the radio button that says "Trusted." next, you should see the IP addresses of the shared computers on your network. If they are not listed under the "Trusted" list, select them from the "Limited" list and then click the arrow to move them to the Trusted list. Click "Apply" and then "Close."

11. Close the main Norton 360 window, and then re-open it.

12. Click on the "Backup and Restore" bubble and then click on "Change Backup Settings."

13. Under # 2 "Backup Location," click on the "Change" button. You should now see the other computers on your network. If you do not see them, click on the "Refresh Destinations" link.

If you still can not see the desired location for your backup in the list, then you will need to make sure that the permissions are set correctly in regards to the Share's on your other computers. Also, please make sure that the Windows Firewall is disabled, as you only need one Firewall running on your machine to avoid conflicts. Lastly, if you have a router in place, you may need to make changes on there as well.

Let me know how it goes.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Steve36US (Feb 23, 2008)

Mike,
Thank you for your patience. I have completed all the steps (1-13) and still no go. I'm fairly sure  my "shares" are set up correctly (I can view and modify files and folders on any computer on my network). Windows firewall is disabled. I have a D-Link DI-524 router (I'm not knowledgeable on all the settings... I can use the internet and share files between computers. Beyond that I'm unfamiliar with other settings). I appreciate all your help. Thank you again!


----------



## Steve36US (Feb 23, 2008)

Michael,
I'm unable to reply to pm's yet. (administrative restriction) Could you put your email in a pm to me?
Thanks!!!


----------



## swesub (Feb 27, 2008)

I believe the correct way to backup to a folder on another computer in a network is to assign a drive letter to the network folder, on the computer you want to backup from. Then Norton 360 should be able to see the drive and you can choose it as a backup location.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Steve36US said:


> Michael,
> I'm unable to reply to pm's yet. (administrative restriction) Could you put your email in a pm to me?
> Thanks!!!


Hi Steve,

What swesub says regarding drive mappings is true, and I apologize for not clarifying that to you. Please try mapping the drive of the share you wish to backup your data, close Norton 360 , and reopen it and see if it appears as a destination.

Please check your email as well.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Steve36US (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats it!!! It does what I want now. Thank you for all your help. This forum is great!


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Steve,

I'm glad to hear that you were able to resolve the backup issue with Norton 360. 

Take Care,
Mike


----------



## ewhynot (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello, I recently bought Norton Antivirus 360, the $79 one but after intallation it worked fine on mcomputer but my father (who payed for it ) would like it on his, on the website where I downloaded it( the official Norton website) it was stated underneath the purchace information that it provided "Protection for up to 3 PCs" , I was wondering How do you transfer it to another computer ???


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

ewhynot said:


> Hello, I recently bought Norton Antivirus 360, the $79 one but after intallation it worked fine on mcomputer but my father (who payed for it ) would like it on his, on the website where I downloaded it( the official Norton website) it was stated underneath the purchace information that it provided "Protection for up to 3 PCs" , I was wondering How do you transfer it to another computer ???


Hi ewhynot,

I am providing technical support only for Norton consumer products. However, you should be able to find an answer to your subscription question by visiting the following page:

Symantec Customer Service

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## ewhynot (Mar 20, 2008)

Go to this site and register !!!! you can win dell products for just playing http://www.winwithdell.com/EN/index.php?Plink=L1206468737518615384


----------



## ewhynot (Mar 20, 2008)

and yes the norton reply worked thanks very much


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi ewhynot,

I'm glad that you are up and running with Norton now.

Take Care,
Mike


----------



## epm001 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm new to this, but I stumbled on what looks like a good source for Norton360 support. I have spent at least 12 hours with six different tech folks at Norton and the bottom line is that the last guy told me that it is no longer possible with version 2 to back up files that exist on an external drive (laptop is NOT on a network). In version 1, I could "Add a Folder" from an external drive and it would back up fine. I have been told that this feature no longer exists, but I just can't believe it. What I suspect is happening is that Norton360 has somehow latched on to the notion that I am part of a network since I am using a wireless router (Norton "Help" does state that network drives cannot be backed up). SO, my questions are: Is it, indeed true that Norton360 has removed the ability to backup files from an external drive? AND, if this ability still exists: How do I make this happen?

Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------

